# Trifecta tune with K&N worth it?



## Short Dog (12 mo ago)

What’s up guys I’m pretty much dead set on grabbing the trifecta turbo advantage tune for my 2017 auto. I would like to do an intake but my question is will it really be worth it? I’m looking for bang for my buck, yea it would be nice to hear the turbo a little more but not if I can’t notice the addition power wise. Thanks


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

We notice the "addition of power" with all of our senses. If our brains perceived it sounds, looks, feels, smells, or even tastes faster, than we think it is. Whether or not it has the ability to prove it on a dyno sheet, it enhances the driving experience.


----------



## Short Dog (12 mo ago)

Nicely put, I’ve been fighting with myself about this. Now I’d need to instal the intake prior to the tune I would imagine?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Short Dog said:


> Nicely put, I’ve been fighting with myself about this. Now I’d need to instal the intake prior to the tune I would imagine?


That's generally recommended with any powertrain modification. However, *sometimes *it’s not needed. I would ask Trifecta.


----------



## Short Dog (12 mo ago)

Ok thanks. I appreciate the info.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Your welcome


----------



## Short Dog (12 mo ago)

Well I ordered both the advantage tune and the K&N cai. I spoke with Trifecta and was told I did not need to install the intake first. I’m going to install the intake first anyway since I’ll be receiving both around the same time. I’ll take a quick ride pre tune just so the car reads whatever it needs to as a precaution. Anyway I just wanted to post that info in case anyone was wondering


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

A pre-tune drive won't help other than confirming correct installation. All the ECM flash memory gets erased in the calibration flashing process.


----------



## Short Dog (12 mo ago)

Ok thanks for the info. I canceled the cai after reading about maf sensor issues due to the filter 😂.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Short Dog said:


> Ok thanks for the info. I canceled the cai after reading about maf sensor issues due to the filter 😂.


I've used K&N filters for years. People generally only have issues when they use excessive amounts of oil during re-oiling.


----------



## Short Dog (12 mo ago)

Ok yeah that makes sense. Maybe I’ll reorder it. This is a daily driver btw, is the dry sock recommended for the cai?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Short Dog said:


> Ok yeah that makes sense. Maybe I’ll reorder it. This is a daily driver btw, is the dry sock recommended for the cai?


I recommend a hydroshield with any intake. Better safe than sorry. It won't protect you if you soak it in water but it's better than nothing.


----------



## Short Dog (12 mo ago)

Thanks again bro. I’ll stick with the tune for now and see how it goes.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Your welcome


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

I've been running that setup for about a year and a half, plus borla exhaust. Not a single intake issue. It did make the turbo sound a bit more pronounced.


----------



## Short Dog (12 mo ago)

I really would like to do an intake, maybe I’ll look for a used set up. I just have trouble justifying $400 for little more than sound ya know?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Short Dog said:


> I really would like to do an intake, maybe I’ll look for a used set up. I just have trouble justifying $400 for little more than sound ya know?


I’ve seen a bunch of used setups on eBay recently


----------



## tygriff45 (Jul 10, 2020)

My son has this exact setup of K&N Intake with Trifecta tune on his 2012 RS. 
No issues in over 1.5 years. Extremely happy with this combination. We did the tune after the intake install.


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

if you're looking for the best bang for your buck sound and performance wise, I feel like a catback exhaust is your best bet. If you can source a used one, it'll be similarly priced and will give you more noticeable power and sound than the intake. Just be sure to do your research first to make sure you know what exhaust you want, especially in terms of loudness. 


My magnaflow catback made the biggest difference for me, second to the tune(plus getting it retuned after the exhaust helped, I go through BNR so I'm not sure if Trifecta has free retuning.) I'll second what the other person said, just because it doesn't increase your dyno results doesn't mean your perception of its performance or driving experience won't change significantly


As for installing an intake without a tune, I've had two gen 2 cruzes and neither had any issues with my K&N intake before being tuned. I have also never had the intake cause any engine lights, I've stuck with dry filters though as oiled filters are usually the culprit.


If you have an automatic, I would also go for the transmission tune if you haven't already. The difference was night and day for me in my first cruze. Hope I could be of help.


----------

